
Ask HN: Complete list of apps in the Android or iOS market? - DrNuke
Hello, I&#x27;m trying to prototype an apps recommender system and would like to play with real data. Is there any downloadable list (say a .csv file) of all the apps being present in the Google Android Market or in the Apple Store? I can see AppMonsta does this as a service, with their own database and a proprietary API. Any open source project? Thanks in advance!
======
gt2
You can get some app lists (top apps, etc) from App Annie, and some unofficial
apis for it like
[https://github.com/modeset/app_annie](https://github.com/modeset/app_annie)

Might help a bit.

------
Eridrus
There is no way to get a complete list of apps from the play store, have a
look at the PlayDrone project/paper to find one way to get such a list.

